# Passport photos... inkjet?



## Tim_Photografix (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello all,  
     I am new to the forum and came across it when I Googled this question... I own a photo lab and just had to get rid of my Noritsu printer, which I used to print my passports on.  I can't seem to find an answer to the question, are U.S. passports acceptable if printed with an inkjet printer?  All I can find on the passport site is they must be printed on 'photo quality paper'.  Has/ does anyone print passports on an inkjet?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 24, 2012)

I just printed mine for my family and I with an HP Photosmart D110 printer at my house. As long as it meets the size and quality criteria, yes, they will take it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I took my father's passport photo and he just printed it off at home and sent it in.


----------



## Tim_Photografix (Feb 24, 2012)

And they weren't rejected, the passports were processed ok


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup, all of ours went through fine.  Not sure how experienced you are with taking these photo's but I used 

Passport photos for free - ePassportPhoto.com

It's the easiest way I've seen to do it and it's free. If you have any questions on how to use it, PM me.


----------



## Tim_Photografix (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes very familiar with taking passports, just needed to know if outputting them on an inkjet printer would be ok, don't want to piss off my customers.  Thanks!


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 24, 2012)

Worked fine for my wife's and my passports that we got renewed last year.  Just printed a couple of snaps off, trimmed to the proper size and sent them off.  Easy as pie.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 24, 2012)

the places that have DryLabs are essentially using  inkjets. 
hell InkJets are also used for expensive prints...only they're called _Giclée_


----------



## Helen B (Feb 24, 2012)

chuasam said:


> the places that have DryLabs are essentially using  inkjets.



You sure? I've seen inkjet, thermal dye-sub and laser-toner printers in those systems.


----------

